# HEY....That ain't fair



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

http://mweb.cbssports.com/ncaaf/eye-on-college-football/25313667/no-surprise-saban-says-ole-miss-pop-pass-td-submitted-to-sec-office?FTAG=YHF7e3228e


First the no huddle offense, now the pop pass.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Go dog

Right would never do that


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

This must mean it will be in his playbook.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Raisin Brand


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> This must mean it will be in his playbook.



You can bet on that. 


If I'm Richt I would open the game up with that  play. Just to mess with his head. 

Maybe BigDollar should write Richt a letter.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can bet on that.
> 
> 
> If I'm Richt I would open the game up with that  play. Just to mess with his head.
> ...



 I bet the there are about 15 or so plays that Saban will see that no one else has yet....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I bet the there are about 15 or so plays that Saban will see that no one else has yet....



25 minimum


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 25 minimum



Sea salt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Sea salt



Mark Rights favorite 


2015


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Mark Rights favorite
> 
> 
> 2015



Long cut


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Long cut



Yep

2015


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep
> 
> 2015



Wintergreen


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wintergreen



Heck yeah

Go dog


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> Go dog



Tony Chachere's


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2015)

Saban's right though. 
That is the play i said we got "Malzahned" on the other night. It was an ineligible receiver downfield and should have been called. Auburn, TAMU, Ole Miss, TCU and any number of up-tempo, fast paced offenses are making a living off using the play and hoping the ref's don't call it because they are watching for the QB to cross the line and not be able to watch O-linemen at the same time.
If the ref's had busted Bama for the play shown in the Wisconsin game, i'd have been okay with it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban's right though.
> That is the play i said we got "Malzahned" on the other night. It was an ineligible receiver downfield and should have been called. Auburn, TAMU, Ole Miss, TCU and any number of up-tempo, fast paced offenses are making a living off using the play and hoping the ref's don't call it because they are watching for the QB to cross the line and not be able to watch O-linemen at the same time.
> If the ref's had busted Bama for the play shown in the Wisconsin game, i'd have been okay with it.



It doesn't matter. It's the year of the dog.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It doesn't matter. It's the year of the Rebels.



Peaches and cream


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It doesn't matter. It's the year of the dog.





brownceluse said:


> Peaches and cream



You two, quit it!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2015)

Richt better throw the bomb early


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban's right though.
> That is the play i said we got "Malzahned" on the other night. It was an ineligible receiver downfield and should have been called. Auburn, TAMU, Ole Miss, TCU and any number of up-tempo, fast paced offenses are making a living off using the play and hoping the ref's don't call it because they are watching for the QB to cross the line and not be able to watch O-linemen at the same time.
> If the ref's had busted Bama for the play shown in the Wisconsin game, i'd have been okay with it.




Nothing wrong with a little gamesmanship.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Richt better throw the bomb early



Richt's not calling plays


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Richt's not calling plays



Or throwing bombs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Richt better throw the bomb early


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

So does this mean that Alabama is still undefeated?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> So does this mean that Alabama is still undefeated?



No, but i like the way you think.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> So does this mean that Alabama is still undefeated?



Depends on who you ask...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Alabama is STILL undefeated- Matthew6 9/23/15


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alabama is STILL undefeated- Matthew6 9/23/15


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>



thugs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Saban is the biggest baby when it comes to losing..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban is the biggest baby when it comes to losing..



YEAH!!  that's what I'm talking about

mark right never would of cried

go dog


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> YEAH!!  that's what I'm talking about
> 
> mark right never would of cried
> 
> go dog




Nope. Would not have. Saban complains after every loss. The offense is snapping plays too fast... They are doing this and that and it's just not fair.. He needs a pacifier..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope. Would not have. Saban complains after every loss. The offense is snapping plays too fast... They are doing this and that and it's just not fair.. He needs a pacifier..






This team is about as bad of a Saban coached team as I've seen. Looks like Ol Nick is losing his touch.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Papa Nick sure does get on poor kiffin a lot during the game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

control is lost

mark right needs to write a book on coaching for him to read

go dog


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> Papa Nick sure does get on poor kiffin a lot during the game.



He's got to yell at someone.. He sure won't take the blame for a loss.. He'll try to get some rules changed before that happens...


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Thug...
http://hottytoddy.com/2015/09/23/ol...unched-by-angry-bama-fan-after-ole-miss-game/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

go dog


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> Thug...
> http://hottytoddy.com/2015/09/23/ol...unched-by-angry-bama-fan-after-ole-miss-game/





Odds are better than even that he never actually went to alabama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Odds are better than even that he never actually went to alabama



Auburn drop out probably


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> Thug...
> http://hottytoddy.com/2015/09/23/ol...unched-by-angry-bama-fan-after-ole-miss-game/



Some of the fans act like babies after a loss.. Look at Browning7... Prime example!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Auburn drop out probably



Probably a former bulldog fan who got tired of waiting on a NC to call his own then when he switched to Alabama they started losing.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Probably a former bulldog fan who got tired of waiting on a NC to call his own then when he switched to Alabama they started losing.



That makes sense

go dog


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

Bama = Thug U


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

Saban is whiny, but I want a coach that's not OK with losing a single game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

You can find a penalty on every play of every game if you look close enough. That was one play where a call was missed and missed alot in games. Is that what caused Bama to lose? Absolutely not. If Bama wants to look for reasons why they lost lets start with the 5 turnovers, then lets look at the Oline getting manhandled by the Ole Miss Dline, lets look at the CBs never turning their heads to look for the ball and finally lets look at the play calling at the end of the game when the Ole Miss Defense was completely out of gas.
Say what you want about Saban and complaining but I would rather have him at the helm than a coach with no emotion and one that looks the same no matter if they are winning or losing. One in particular looks like he really does not know if they are winning or losing. I remember Bobby Bowden had the same look in his last years of coaching.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> You can find a penalty on every play of every game if you look close enough. That was one play where a call was missed and missed alot in games. Is that what caused Bama to lose? Absolutely not. If Bama wants to look for reasons why they lost lets start with the 5 turnovers, then lets look at the Oline getting manhandled by the Ole Miss Dline, lets look at the CBs never turning their heads to look for the ball and finally lets look at the play calling at the end of the game when the Ole Miss Defense was completely out of gas.
> Say what you want about Saban and complaining but I would rather have him at the helm than a coach with no emotion and one that looks the same no matter if they are winning or losing. One in particular looks like he really does not know if they are winning or losing. I remember Bobby Bowden had the same look in his last years of coaching.



I have noticed in bama losses they start throwing the ball. I really don't know why. I find it a relief when they do because I want them to lose. It seems like a bad bama running play still gets 5 yrds. 

Saban has a lot of emotion, but the one calling the plays has the deer in the headlights look when Saban comes over to ask what happened.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> I have noticed in bama losses they start throwing the ball. I really don't know why. I find it a relief when they do because I want them to lose. It seems like a bad bama running play still gets 5 yrds.
> 
> Saban has a lot of emotion, but the one calling the plays has the deer in the headlights look when Saban comes over to ask what happened.



You can go back to the thread when Kiffin was hired and I said then and I say it now that I did not like the hire. I just don't see him using the strengths of this team the way they should be used. Our strength is not the QB so why put it on the QB's shoulders to make throws that he has not completed all year. Enough about that. 

So Riprap are you in on the avatar bet or are you just going to contribute commentary from the sidelines?


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> You can go back to the thread when Kiffin was hired and I said then and I say it now that I did not like the hire. I just don't see him using the strengths of this team the way they should be used. Our strength is not the QB so why put it on the QB's shoulders to make throws that he has not completed all year. Enough about that.
> 
> So Riprap are you in on the avatar bet or are you just going to contribute commentary from the sidelines?



I've never done one so I'm not going to start now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Saban is whiny, but I want a coach that's not OK with losing a single game.



then you dont Mark Richt


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> I've never done one so I'm not going to start now.



I can respect that. I really don't like getting into these things either but it does make things fun around here now that the good old fashion smack talk has been tempered.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> I've never done one so I'm not going to start now.



Ohh.. but you have too... It proves your manhood around here

You may have a thread started with your name in it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

go dog

right slayder


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ohh.. but you have too... It proves your manhood around here
> 
> You may have a thread started with your name in it



For someone that posts smack constantly, you sure don't want to back it up.. That's the difference.. 

I for one talks it like you do, I'm just not scared like you to put it on the line.. 

It's ok... It puts you in the same category as ODR or Woodsman... If you are good with that so be it...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For someone that posts smack constantly, you sure don't want to back it up.. That's the difference..
> 
> I for one talks it like you do, I'm just not scared like you to put it on the line..
> 
> It's ok... It puts you in the same category as ODR or Woodsman... If you are good with that so be it...




ooohhhh... an avatar is" putting it on the line"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> go dog
> 
> right slayder



You are proving my point...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

funny thing is you actually think people care


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ooohhhh... an avatar is" putting it on the line"



We can bet money if you want... But I still want an Avatar.. If it means nothing then why are you so hesitant?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> funny thing is you actually think people care



Like I said.. If you don't care why not make the Avatar bet? Pretty simple.. You are starting to sound like JJ.. All talk..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> You can find a penalty on every play of every game if you look close enough. That was one play where a call was missed and missed alot in games. Is that what caused Bama to lose? Absolutely not. If Bama wants to look for reasons why they lost lets start with the 5 turnovers, then lets look at the Oline getting manhandled by the Ole Miss Dline, lets look at the CBs never turning their heads to look for the ball and finally lets look at the play calling at the end of the game when the Ole Miss Defense was completely out of gas.



A spot on honest, accurate assessment. The turnovers killed ya'll. 5 tuurnovers in 1 game by Bama has to be the mother of all anomalies. if it isn't, I don't know what is. Not to mention I'm thinking if there had been an additional 120 ticks left on the clock when Bama got the ball that last time things might not have turned out so Hotty Totty back in Oxford, MS last Saturday night.

Mississippi is a good football team this year but lady luck was smiling on them last Saturday night. She was flat out ugly to Bama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I said.. If you don't care why not make the Avatar bet? Pretty simple.. You are starting to sound like JJ.. All talk..



and who cares who you think I sound like again?/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> A spot on honest, accurate assessment. The turnovers killed ya'll. 5 tuurnovers in 1 game by Bama has to be the mother of all anomalies. if it isn't, I don't know what is. Not to mention I'm thinking if there had been an additional 120 ticks left on the clock when Bama got the ball that last time things might not have turned out so Hotty Totty back in Oxford, MS last Saturday night.
> 
> Mississippi is a good football team this year but lady luck was smiling on them last Saturday night. She was flat out ugly to Bama.




Bama has so much talent it's sickening! They have big playmakers everywhere on the field. I actually felt bad for Ole Miss in a lot of those hits. With 5 turnovers they should have got beat by 40 and didn't. That says a lot about that Team! Bama lost and could have won! They are a very scary team and especially after they lost..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> and who cares who you think I sound like again?/



So why do you keep responding?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So why do you keep responding?



because I can


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> because I can



Still proving my point...

It's ok... That's exactly what Liberal minded people do.. Talk a big game and slither out the back when no one is looking..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still proving my point...
> 
> It's ok... That's exactly what Liberal minded people do.. Talk a big game and slither out the back when no one is looking..



ooooooooohhh... another good one


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning has done slipped up and said the "L" word. Yeah man, Bama shoula, woulda, coulda, but that doesn't equal a win. Glad to see them fall. Just for Lane Kiffin. I hope Saban keeps crawling him, he deserves it. Elfii, you make more sense here than anyone else I've seen. And about Saban wining, every coach will wine about a loss. Just maybe not in the presser. And for the record, no one here plays for a NCAA team, so I guess no one really "backs up" the smack talk. And just for 6, GO VOLS!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> And for the record, no one here plays for a NCAA team, so I guess no one really "backs up" the smack talk. And just for 6, GO VOLS!!!



By God, betting your avatar "backs up" your smack talk right slayer???

"Put it on the line" he said


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> By God, betting your avatar "backs up" your smack talk right slayer???
> 
> "Put it on the line" he said



And now you are having to agree with a Vol...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now you are having to agree with a Vol...



it's just too easy folks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey slayer... let's spout out some really really really bad names again today... I want to hear more about how manly it is to bet a avatar on a sports forum..

do some more "calling out"


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now you are having to agree with a Vol...





BROWNING7WSM said:


> it's just too easy folks



They have rooms available right now. Free Wi-fi too and they allow pets. Ya'll should check it out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

elfiii said:


> They have rooms available right now. Free Wi-fi too and they allow pets. Ya'll should check it out.



And a indoor pool.  


Careful now you may get "called out"


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And a indoor pool.
> 
> 
> Careful now you may get "called out"



Ain't skurred.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ain't skurred.



People with spines usually aren't...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> People with spines usually aren't...



People with ban buttons, even less so.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2015)

Like the avy.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Like the avy.



You know who that is, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know who that is, right?



I'm afraid to ask..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm afraid to ask..



Matthew's wife, you know, Phyllis from Mulga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm afraid to ask..



Those look like some amateur photos that Gold Ranger loaded from his camera.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Those look like some amateur photos that Gold Ranger loaded from his camera.



If I had amateur pictures of Matthew's wife on my camera....well, that is where I got them.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2015)

isn't the jist of this thread to point out the ridiculous nature of that play from any team in any game?
That type play has been talked about for 3 years now...and nothing has changed, line blocking down field on a pass is illegal.
The same type play occurred in an earlier game last Saturday and the announcers correctly pointed out that even though the QB's trailing toe was behind the line...that team had 2 linemen 5 yds downfield and it was not called.
If you want to allow linemen to block downfield on pass plays, then to make it fair for the defense, allow the defenders to jam the receivers for 10 yds off the l.o.s.
As it stands right now if the refs don't call the linemen downfield it is a CensoredCensored play.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> isn't the jist of this thread to point out the ridiculous nature of that play from any team in any game?
> That type play has been talked about for 3 years now...and nothing has changed, line blocking down field on a pass is illegal.
> The same type play occurred in an earlier game last Saturday and the announcers correctly pointed out that even though the QB's trailing toe was behind the line...that team had 2 linemen 5 yds downfield and it was not called.
> If you want to allow linemen to block downfield on pass plays, then to make it fair for the defense, allow the defenders to jam the receivers for 10 yds off the l.o.s.
> As it stands right now if the refs don't call the linemen downfield it is a CensoredCensored play.



Could the ref's have flagged for blocking downfield?   Sure they could have.


This was one of those plays that didn't go the Tides way. It happens to every team in just about every game. The difference is Saban publicly whines about these types of things. I'm surprised he hasn't lobbied to change the ability to return a fg for a TD.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

loving the hate


rtr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> loving the hate
> 
> 
> rtr



Go Noles


2015


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Tab


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles
> 
> 
> 2015



It is the year of the dog you know


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Orange Fanta


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Could the ref's have flagged for blocking downfield?   Sure they could have.
> 
> 
> This was one of those plays that didn't go the Tides way. It happens to every team in just about every game. The difference is Saban publicly whines about these types of things. I'm surprised he hasn't lobbied to change the ability to return a fg for a TD.



The point of the thread was that Saban whines about everything that doesn't go his way. He whines more than ANY coach..

There could be flags thrown on every down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It is the year of the dog you know



Go Noles!





2016


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The point of the thread was that Saban whines about everything that doesn't go his way. He whines more than ANY coach..
> 
> There could be flags thrown on every down.



it's an illegal play which is designed that way.
It's happened to BAMA on 2 game changing plays,...as i mentioned earlier it happened to another team earlier that day...all coaches submit their complaints to the officials...you are just upset because Saban carries more clout than your guy.
Why don't you address the issue of the play? or a solution as I did?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Could the ref's have flagged for blocking downfield?   Sure they could have.
> 
> 
> This was one of those plays that didn't go the Tides way. It happens to every team in just about every game. The difference is Saban publicly whines about these types of things. I'm surprised he hasn't lobbied to change the ability to return a fg for a TD.



you call it publicly "whining" when it is in fact Saban using his considerable platform...of which your coach does not have, to right an obvious problem with the officiating.
Why don't you address a solution to issue, either flag the linemen, or allow defenders to engage receivers 10yds?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

miracle whip


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> you call it publicly "whining" when it is in fact Saban using his considerable platform...of which your coach does not have, to right an obvious problem with the officiating.
> Why don't you address a solution to issue, either flag the linemen, or allow defenders to engage receivers 10yds?





Obviously Saban's platform isn't as high as you think. 



The refs aren't going to catch everything that goes on every play. The solution is to man up and play football. Stop crying about things every time you get beat. He did the same thing when his defense couldn't stop the HUNH.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Obviously Saban's platform isn't as high as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> The refs aren't going to catch everything that goes on every play. The solution is to man up and play football. Stop crying about things every time you get beat. He did the same thing when his defense couldn't stop the HUNH.



Laughable,...you have no cred. 
the league (SEC) acknowledge the issue 2 years ago and will review again this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Laughable,...you have no cred.
> the league (SEC) acknowledge the issue 2 years ago and will review again this year.






I don't think you understand. Yes a penalty could've been called.



This thread is all about Saban's whining and crying to league officials when things don't go his way.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Obviously Saban's platform isn't as high as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> The refs aren't going to catch everything that goes on every play. The solution is to man up and play football. Stop crying about things every time you get beat. He did the same thing when his defense couldn't stop the HUNH.




Oh it is


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh it is



Obviously not, we still have the HUNH and linemen are still blocking downfield against Saban's teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> it's an illegal play which is designed that way.
> It's happened to BAMA on 2 game changing plays,...as i mentioned earlier it happened to another team earlier that day...all coaches submit their complaints to the officials...you are just upset because Saban carries more clout than your guy.
> Why don't you address the issue of the play? or a solution as I did?



cause hes a trailer park thug whose here to troll the vols Heck, he even got kicked out of Utah by his feller momons.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Obviously not, we still have the HUNH and linemen are still blocking downfield against Saban's teams.



Oh really


----------

